

Everything You Know About Fitness is a Lie... - cosemble
http://archive.mensjournal.com/everything-you-know-about-fitness-is-a-lie/print/

======
dalke
You made a new account to post a duplicate from last year -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287213> \- and reduplicated 5 months
ago.

